# What is the center bore on Mercedes Rims?



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm looking to run some MB rims on my Passat and need to know the center bore so I can get the correct hubcentric ring. The rims in question are pictured. Anyone know where I can the hub rings for less then $21.00+shipping from PURE-motorsports?


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: What is the center bore on Mercedes Rims? (98passat21)*

no1 knows???


----------



## kptaylor (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: What is the center bore on Mercedes Rims? (98passat21)*

Ha ha! I have Mercedes rings from Pure Motorsports sized to fit VW/Audi hubs. Mistakenly bought them... PM me and I'll let you have them for $20 shipped.
They're 66.06mm by the way.


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: What is the center bore on Mercedes Rims? (kptaylor)*

PM'd you back....if they work I'll take them


----------



## kptaylor (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: What is the center bore on Mercedes Rims? (98passat21)*

Returned the PM. After doing a quick Google on this, my hub rings from Pure will work, but you may have issues with the lug holes. Mercedes uses 12mm lug bolts and the lug holes are drilled at 13mm. VAG uses 14mm bolts and are drilled at 15mm.
Take one of your lugs and try sticking it through the wheel's lug hole to check. If they don't fit you'll need to take the wheels to get the lug holes drilled out to 15mm. 
After that you should be fine!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What is the center bore on Mercedes Rims? (kptaylor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kptaylor* »_Returned the PM. After doing a quick Google on this, my hub rings from Pure will work, but you may have issues with the lug holes. Mercedes uses 12mm lug bolts and the lug holes are drilled at 13mm. VAG uses 14mm bolts and are drilled at 15mm.
Take one of your lugs and try sticking it through the wheel's lug hole to check. If they don't fit you'll need to take the wheels to get the lug holes drilled out to 15mm. 
After that you should be fine!

Aircooled guys use 14mm studs but are tapered with 1/2 x 20 threads (SAE). So he shouldn't have a problem finding metric to sae studs at any good wheel shop, just make sure you get ball mount lug nuts to fit the merc wheels. This solution eleminates the need to modify the merc wheels. Just a simple hardware solution.


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: What is the center bore on Mercedes Rims? (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_Aircooled guys use 14mm studs but are tapered with 1/2 x 20 threads (SAE). So he shouldn't have a problem finding metric to sae studs at any good wheel shop, just make sure you get ball mount lug nuts to fit the merc wheels. This solution eleminates the need to modify the merc wheels. Just a simple hardware solution. 









I'm not aircooled, these are going on my Passat for winter rims. Are you saying I can use a stud that was designed for aircooled VWs without having to redrill?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What is the center bore on Mercedes Rims? (98passat21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98passat21* »_I'm not aircooled, these are going on my Passat for winter rims. Are you saying I can use a stud that was designed for aircooled VWs without having to redrill?

Yes.
http://www.csp-shop.com/shop/p....html








Those listed are only 28mm long, YOU NEED TO VERIFY THE PROPER LENGTH FOR YOUR MERC WHEELS.
I'm just giving you an option other than drilling.


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: What is the center bore on Mercedes Rims? (Eric D)*

I got the rims and just drilled them out myself. The holes are now 15.58 mm wide (thanks to a non-metric) drill bit. I test mounted them all and they all worked out fine.


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: What is the center bore on Mercedes Rims? (kptaylor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kptaylor* »_Returned the PM. After doing a quick Google on this, my hub rings from Pure will work, but you may have issues with the lug holes. Mercedes uses 12mm lug bolts and the lug holes are drilled at 13mm. VAG uses 14mm bolts and are drilled at 15mm.
Take one of your lugs and try sticking it through the wheel's lug hole to check. If they don't fit you'll need to take the wheels to get the lug holes drilled out to 15mm. 
After that you should be fine!

Not all MB cars are like this.
S class wheels use M14 bolts. Only smaller cars use these small M12 bolts.


----------

